# Geniego "Unable to add your device" - Fails diagnostic step 6



## mrc3 (Jun 10, 2014)

Moving this topic from Windows 8 since it appears that this issue is not Windows 8(.1) related as others have gotten this latest version to work on 8.

My home installation works fine on my Windows 7 box, but on my Samsung Ativ Book 9 ultrabook it fails with the topic title message.

I have disabled windows firewall.

Is there any way to get more details out of what geniego is complaining about? 

Does anybody have any suggestions on what to try next?

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## mc2014 (Apr 25, 2014)

Aside from Windows firewall, is there anything else active on the affected computer that would block SSDP or port 1900? (aside from a firewall, some antivirus programs will do it.) If not, then you might want to try restoring factory defaults on the application (there should be a button from the system info link when you get the error message.)

Test 6 is for communication with the Geniego itself.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

In particular, I believe it was 'Avast' AV software that had to be turned off for installation. I have 8.1 on a laptop and tablet running DAFI with Microsoft Security Essentials / Defender with no problem.


----------



## mrc3 (Jun 10, 2014)

Well it has MS Defender which does seem like it would have anything that would get in the way. Microsoft Firewall has been temporarily disabled.

It has a bunch of Samsung software, but nothing that is too apparent with regards to blocking any sort of network traffic.

I restored factory defaults and ended up back at the same roadblock.

I'm fairly network savy (I wrote high security internet firewalls for part of my career). But diagnostic tools for WIndows 8.1 are definately new to me.

Is there anything that I can install on the windows 8 box which tell me which process/application is intercepting the specific traffic required to complete this process? Clearly it has connectivity to the device because it can see the used spaced on the geniego.

Mike


----------



## mrc3 (Jun 10, 2014)

More info: I tell it I want to "upload the log" but before I back out of it, I go looking around for files.

In \AppData\Roaming\Directv\Go\ClientLog\debugLog\geniego.txt I have the following

1402613870202 [10264] ERROR ndsclient.CNdsDrmClientApi: NDS_DrmVerInit, rv=0x00000001
1402613870202 [10264] ERROR CServiceManager: @925 of CServiceManager::ActivateClient Nds Exception: Agent could not be started - Error Code: 1
1402613876063 [10264] ERROR ndsclient.CNdsDrmClientApi: NDS_DrmVerInit, rv=0x00000001
1402613876063 [10264] ERROR CServiceManager: @925 of CServiceManager::ActivateClient Nds Exception: Agent could not be started - Error Code: 1
1402613882961 [10264] ERROR ndsclient.CNdsDrmClientApi: NDS_DrmVerInit, rv=0x00000001
1402613882961 [10264] ERROR CServiceManager: @925 of CServiceManager::ActivateClient Nds Exception: Agent could not be started - Error Code: 1
1402613883257 [10812] ERROR CLoggerHelper:
QewPlayer.ActivationPage:rocessErrorMessage Agent could not be started1402613917350 [5676] ERROR CSecureCertificates: Invalid m_pNdsAgent ptr
1402613917351 [5676] ERROR CServiceManager: @448 of CServiceManager::SendLog CertificateException: INVALID_PTR - Error Code: 112

Do any windows 8 developers have any idea how to get past this? 
Thanks


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

look in the ClientLog directory and see if you Exception.log.txt, that appears to capture the details of the exceptions. This error looks to be a problem initializing, so check InitLog.log.txt

Are you sure you have allowed DTV processes to reach out of the network? Check QewPlayerDiagnosticInfo.txt and see if the NDS server says reachable, it should be at the bottom.

DTV also updated the software, so make sure you get the latest one.


----------



## mrc3 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nope nothing in the besides the listed directory structure.

The Windows 7 box sitting on the switch right next to it has access. I am not getting any denied audits on the firewall.

I updated the laptop to the latest software yesterday in the hopes they addressed this issue.

The current contents of the file is:
1402697336045 [11232] ERROR CLoggerHelper:
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData InstanceCertificate is null1402697336046 [11232] ERROR CLoggerHelper:
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData InstancePrivateKey is null1402697336046 [11232] ERROR CLoggerHelper:
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData ClientUUID is null1402697336046 [11232] ERROR CLoggerHelper:
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData ClientName is null1402697336047 [11232] ERROR CLoggerHelper:
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData LocalRouter is null1402697337105 [11232] ERROR CLoggerHelper:
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData InstanceCertificate is null1402697337105 [11232] ERROR CLoggerHelper:
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData InstancePrivateKey is null1402697337106 [11232] ERROR CLoggerHelper:
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData ClientUUID is null1402697337106 [11232] ERROR CLoggerHelper:
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData ClientName is null1402697337106 [11232] ERROR CLoggerHelper:
QewPlayer.DongleRegistrationManager:umpRegistrationData LocalRouter is null1402697356314 [9836] ERROR ndsclient.CNdsDrmClientApi: NDS_DrmVerInit, rv=0x00000001
1402697356315 [9836] ERROR CServiceManager: @925 of CServiceManager::ActivateClient Nds Exception: Agent could not be started - Error Code: 1
1402697361835 [9836] ERROR ndsclient.CNdsDrmClientApi: NDS_DrmVerInit, rv=0x00000001
1402697361835 [9836] ERROR CServiceManager: @925 of CServiceManager::ActivateClient Nds Exception: Agent could not be started - Error Code: 1
1402697365931 [9836] ERROR ndsclient.CNdsDrmClientApi: NDS_DrmVerInit, rv=0x00000001
1402697365931 [9836] ERROR CServiceManager: @925 of CServiceManager::ActivateClient Nds Exception: Agent could not be started - Error Code: 1
1402697366119 [11132] ERROR CLoggerHelper:
QewPlayer.ActivationPage:rocessErrorMessage Agent could not be started

THe only other files with a modification time that correspond to this look to be a bunch of downloaded .bin files in the station directory.

MIke


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

I had this problem with my work laptop that runs Symantec's SEP. I kept trying and it eventually went through and I can successfully use the application. Brute force I guess


----------



## mrc3 (Jun 10, 2014)

I guess I will just need to punt on this until Windows 8.1 is official supported such that Tech support will give me the time of day with regards to getting this to work.

Mike


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

Have you tried loading it safe mode with networking?


----------



## mrc3 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hmm, no actually I haven't. I'll try that. With windows 8 do you still get into the safe mode prompt by beating on F8 during power on?


----------

